# Lidl Food Processor



## rustbucket (20 Nov 2010)

After seeing the ridiculous prices of food processors (magimix etc)- circa €200 to €300 I decided to give the Lidl one a try.

At €75 it seemed a great deal.

Anyway, bought one yesterday. Opened it up and checked to make sure everything was there. Looked at the box and the instructions.

Box should have contained 3 stainlees steel attachments. 1 grater, one mincer and one slicer. But there was only 2. Missing the Slicer.

Brought it back ten minutes later and got it replaced with a fresh one.

Just opened it and again, missing the slicer. It clearly says on the box 3 attachments and shows the pictures.

Its not a major deal, Im still going to use it and it seems great value.

However, if it says 3 and shows three there should be 3.

Maybe I got a bad batch but I get the feeling I didnt.

Anyone else bought this and noticed it?

Whats the best thing to do to try to get the missing piece?

Unfortunately I cant just buy the missing piece as these things are never standardised- attachments will be different

Should I contact Lidl head office?


----------



## pudds (20 Nov 2010)

Think I would talk to the store manager first and see if he can order one for you from the manufacturers.  Or find one in one of the other boxes.


----------



## Diziet (20 Nov 2010)

rustbucket said:


> After seeing the ridiculous prices of food processors (magimix etc)- circa €200 to €300 I decided to give the Lidl one a try.
> 
> At €75 it seemed a great deal.
> 
> ...



If the shop cannot get you a complete one, they will give you the number of the customer helpline, who will put you in touch with their very efficient guarantee team in Germany, who will post out the missing piece to you. Just go back and ask, I found them very good.


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Nov 2010)

Your local store may still have the one you returned and the piece you require may still be in the returned box. It is also their policy to offer a refund.
If you would still prefer to have the mixer rather than the refund they will contact other branches. Failing that they will either get the missing part or a replacement machine. At least that was what they did for us.
Brilliant service I have to say!!


----------



## rustbucket (27 Nov 2010)

Just an update. Turns out the the missing piece isnt missing at all. It was actually sitting in a section of the machine that we hadnt used yet!

To be honest, it comes in so many parts and you have to re-assemble it to change each section you want to use Im not surprised I missed it!

Anyway- should have checked it all thoroughly- although I fail to see why they didnt have it with the other attachments.

In any case- when I finally went to use it the thing broke! Very flimsy. Even though it is only 75 euro I wouldnt recommend it. 

Too much hassle to interchange pieces and too flimsy!

Thanks for the advise though!


----------



## Complainer (28 Nov 2010)

Have you brought it back for refund?


----------



## rustbucket (30 Nov 2010)

No. not yet. Have to dig out the receipt. Think my GF threw the box out also


----------



## bullworth (30 Nov 2010)

I bought a food processor in Lidl about 2 years ago. It was made of hard plastic and from one of their solid brands. One of the plastic components broke the very second I got it home and tried using it. I brought it back for a refund and didnt get a replacement as I didnt trust it from then on.
Yours apparently is stainless steel so hopefully you wont have that problem.


----------



## rustbucket (30 Nov 2010)

No, only the mixing bowl is stainless steel. everything else is plastic. the mixing bowl just sits on a stand.it doesnt click into anything. everything else that is supposed to click into place is plastic (not that hard wearing -reassuring click on normal ones). The plastic is cheap and the bits that click into place are really thin, so if you turn it too fast or hard it snaps!

Anyway. lesson learned I guess. Still I cant fathom how the more reliable makes are between 200 and 300 euro for a food processor


----------

